# siding - think this will work?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was getting ready to head to bed, and thinking of my list of things to do. Soon I want to think about winterizing our mini barn, but funds are a bit limited right now. 
I was wondering if anyone has used OSB for siding, and how long did it last? I was thinking we could co the exterior on 3 sides with OSB and treat it. I know OSB doesn't last forever, but it's the cheapest route I know of to get siding on. 
Later on we'll put some nice siding on, but we might add on to the barn, so it's better to wait and do that when we figure out what we want to do. 

On the side I don't plan to do anything with - east side of the barn. Everything comes from the west/north or south. On the east side of the barn I have temporary shelters set up, and will put OSB on the outsides of them as well. So those should help stop any drafts.

I just want to know if getting OSB would be a good move. I know they come in 4'x8' sheets. I want to get started on this as soon as I can, as I may not have a lot of time this fall.

Thanks for any help. 
BTW, our mini barn is made out of pallets! I have another thread about it to show what it looks like in this section. I had considered taking boards off of old pallets and filling in the spaces, but it would be way too time consuming to get it done, and I think having siding up would stop the drafts a little better.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What does OSB stand for??? :shrug: If you do feel that this will tide you over,, then by all means,, go for it.... :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe thats what we used in our old shed -- it lasted a good like 12 years


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Stacey! I'm just waiting for a payment to come in <been waiting forever  >, and that'll give me the extra $$ to get the OSB, since I'd need around 11 sheets.

jberter - it's just like plywood <osb - oriented strand board>. It's around $11 a sheet at Lowes for 4'x8' and I think 1/2 in to 1 in thick.

ANy idea what's good, but least expensive for treating OSB? I've never done anything like this before, and neither has my husband.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We purchased epoxy based paint (I think) from Lowes. Every time we've needed paint, we just go look in the clearance section and found epoxy-based paint, may not be the most awesome color but works great. The inside of our barn is kind of a pale, creamy pink. Painted it over three years ago and not a chip in sight. We also pressure-wash 1-2x a year, very durable paint that is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OSB....if kept painted..... will last for a very long time..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I agree!
We use OSB on our sheds i believe.. it may be 'regular' plywood though.. though finding paint that matches is a pain! I had everything the same shade of red, and went to the hardware store and got more paint. I only needed to paint a section above the hay shed door, and it turned out 3-4 shades brighter, so I may bring it down and do a mural or something on it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My addition was sided in OSB...I picked up a 5 gallon bucket of primer/paint combo in barn red for $60 at TSC and painted it..took 2 coats but it's lasted well, even with my goats bouncing their heads off of it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! Now hopefully my payment gets here soon! I've been planning to use it for finishing up the barn/getting ready for winter. I did this job back in April, but the place is taking their time in paying the website I did the work through. THey will pay of course, but again taking their time...frustrating when I did the job at the end of April! And have projects I want to finish.

I'm not real picky on color, but probably want something not real dark, but not too bright. The clearance aisle is a great idea, and with trying to get rid of summer stock in the next month, I hope i can find some good deals! THe barn isn't real big at all - 16 ft long and 12ft wide. But I also want to put siding up around my temporary shelters. Everything is made out of pallets, I love pallets! 
The temporary shelters will most likely become permanent shelters once we get the OSB  The goats love them, especially the goat kids, I thinkt hey feel more secure in the front one, as that's where they LOVE to sleep, even at night.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The addition we put on was 8x16...we also put a tin roof over that as well as the old 10x16, with the new roof over all...it looks "finished".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks so much!


 Your welcome..... have fun with your new project.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband finished siding most of the barn with OSB...it looks funny because some has been stained and some hasn't yet...LOL He is redoing the run in he built on the east side, so once he gets a roof on it, we'll put OSB about 3-4 ft up on the inside wall so no drafts come in on the bottom from the run, but the top of it will offer air circulation. 
Talk about waiting until the last minute to do this stuff though! But we just recently paid our property taxes, and that had to be paid first. 

Hopefully this weekend we can get a lot done, the run in will have to serve as a shelter for the goats, since our back stall is full of hay right now, and the front stall will be for the first doe due. Once I get pallets, and some other things I can start making a shelter in the back pen for my buck - just something to see him through the winter, and I still want to make a big thing outside to put all that loose hay in so we can use the back stall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so neat...... it makes you feel good........ building things for the goats....I know they will love it.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

You could also staple that plastic stuff around the OSB to keep drafts out & keep precipitation off of it.


----------

